
Caffeine is more effective than nootropics startup startup HVMN (neé Nootrobox) - exolymph
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/11/30/hvmn-nootrobox-study-smart-pill-less-effective-than-caffeine.html
======
exolymph
Sorry for the clunky + somewhat grammatically incorrect title. I kept running
into the character limit.

What Soylent is to Ensure, HVMN is to "fitness supplements."

~~~
mikestew
I don’t know what the title is trying to say, but I’m willing to bet the title
is not what you intended. (“Caffeine is more effective than nootropics startup
startup HVMN (neé Nootrobox)”)

~~~
exolymph
Lmao you're definitely correct, the repetition of "startup" was unintended.

------
ux4
For clarification, this study says that a cup of coffee is more effective than
HVMN's SPRINT which contains the following:

Caffeine 100 mg

L-Theanine 200 mg

Vitamin B6 20 mg

Vitamin B12 60 mcg

Vinpocetine 40 mg

L-Tyrosine 400 mg

~~~
flavio81
Formula has no real nootropics (except perhaps for Vinpocetine.)

A real nootropic formula wouod typically have at least one -racetam nootropic.

~~~
exolymph
Plenty of substances that aren't a *racetam are considered nootropics. That
may have been the definition at one point but it's no longer so narrow.

------
alt3red
I don't know if caffeine is more effective or not but tell you what ... Sprint
does nothing for me.

